# gave my site a face lift



## ksmattfish (May 29, 2004)

No new pics.  Just a new look.  I think it was Voodoo giving me sh*t about my early font choices.  What do you think now?


----------



## Geronimo (May 29, 2004)

I like it alot other then use of tables.  The only thing I would change is the link colors.  Maybe a grey tone to bring it more in line with the rest of the text or images of text.  Just seems out of place.  

/end CSS ramblings.


----------



## ksmattfish (May 29, 2004)

Geronimo said:
			
		

> Maybe a grey tone to bring it more in line with the rest of the text or images of text.  Just seems out of place.
> 
> /end CSS ramblings.



Actually, I meant to do that, make them grey that is.  I'm still reworking the galleries.

Any good ideas about setting up galleries?  I'm just using the tables, because that's how the Abobe PS automated gallery function originally did it.  I'd like to avoid using flash, etc....


----------



## markc (May 29, 2004)

Looks really nice, Matt. I use Gallery, which I really like. It's super easy to add galleries and images, move them around, etc. You use the site iteself to upload images and it creates the tumbnails for you at that time. It uses templates which you can modify for your own look. I want to spend some time trying to make mine a little more unique. Jade made most, if not all, of the ones it comes with now, which are great if you don't have the time or inclination to mess with such things.

The new version they are working on sounds even more kick-a**. I can't wait 'till they get it out.


----------



## Geronimo (May 29, 2004)

There is also &lt;a coppermine is you wante a pre-canned script.  

Oh and for a gallery dont mind my tables comment.  There are other was to do it, but tables is the best solution.  Just a bit of a drunk talking earlier.


----------



## vonnagy (May 30, 2004)

looks nice matt!


----------



## danalec99 (May 31, 2004)

The site looks nicer than than the prev Matt .


Mark, how much do you pay for the Gallery?



			
				markc said:
			
		

> Looks really nice, Matt. I use Gallery, which I really like. It's super easy to add galleries and images, move them around, etc. ........
> The new version they are working on sounds even more kick-a**. I can't wait 'till they get it out.


----------



## markc (May 31, 2004)

Free. You just have to set it up on your own web space.


----------



## danalec99 (May 31, 2004)

markc said:
			
		

> Free. You just have to set it up on your own web space.



hmm..for that you need to be a tech junkie, right??


----------



## thebigbillybob (Jun 1, 2004)

u have a very talented unique style i enjoy your work thoroughly! i must say i find it odd when to my eye the picture of the cow farm the only thing in the picture that looks in color is the cows themselves haha great work


----------



## SavannahGa (Jun 14, 2004)

Very nice layout.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jun 15, 2004)

Geronimo said:
			
		

> There is also &lt;a coppermine is you wante a pre-canned script.



Ask, and you shall receive...

My website service upgraded it's basic plan, doubling my space and adding Coppermine galleries tools.  That is nice and easy.


----------

